# can I go without a ticket?



## benson21 (31 July 2012)

I really want to go to the velodrome for the cycling, but there are no tickets available, AT THE MOMENT!!!  can we just go to the olympic park on Saturday and hope there are tickets available there?


----------



## LizzieJ (31 July 2012)

Yoi can't get into the park but there is a box office outside that may have some returned last minute. If you religiously check the website Friday, they may well put some up last minute


----------



## criso (31 July 2012)

There is a arrangement where is anyone leaves they hand in their ticket and it is resold for £5, they've been talking alot about it on the news but don't know how many returns there are in reality.


----------



## LadyPenelope (31 July 2012)

Short answer is no - the box offices are for collections only. The issue with returned tickets is that no-one will give in  their ticket as you want to keep it as a momento, plus they are all bar coded so can't be reactivated. I work for a top London Football Club so know all about ticketing and how this is working.
The only thing they will be able to do is to move people from the top of stadia into the empty "high profile" seats to make it look full!


----------



## LizzieJ (31 July 2012)

people have been, they have made a big deal of it last two days and any tickets bought now are collected from the ticket box offices at the venues


----------



## benson21 (31 July 2012)

Thanks for all replies.
On onwe hand I can see I will have to have something for securitu to get me into the olympic grounds, but I was just hoping I could just turn up and see what events are available.


----------



## LizzieJ (31 July 2012)

yes, you can  but keep an eye on the website because tickets are coming up even on the day of he event  XC tickets were there yesterday morning!


----------



## LadyPenelope (31 July 2012)

You have to buy online before you go, as per previous post, the tickets are NOT for sale at the event itself. The tickets are being released either the evening beofre, or on the day itself. Good luck, you might get some!


----------



## criso (31 July 2012)

Then it  really is irresponsible then of the news to suggest otherwise.

They were even explaining how for multi event venues like swimming people might just stay for some events especially if they are friends and family who had just come to watch one person and how they were trying encourage these people to hand in the ticket when they left.


----------



## LadyPenelope (31 July 2012)

Completely agree with you !! The journalists do seem to post half a story... as we all know there is only Zara in the event team - if the journalists are to be believed LOL


----------



## LizzieJ (31 July 2012)

^^^ was released by LOCOG though...


----------



## Sash2012 (31 July 2012)

I've just been to the basketball. Russia won (GTFI) but I had to go to work, so left before the 2nd game of the session. On the way out they de-activated my ticket, so they can resell it. Catch is you already have to be in the park to get it from the box office outside the basketball arena. To be in the park you must either be there for another event or have a park ticket (10 GBP).


----------

